# Las Vegas dining -- downtown



## Elan (Sep 29, 2016)

Soliciting suggestions for good places for 8 guys to eat near the Golden Nugget.  Big caveat is that it has to be casual enough to wear shorts and golf polos, or we're likely not interested.  TIA!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 30, 2016)

No suggestions on where to eat, but have memories (long ago) of the Golden Nugget when attending Comdex many years in a row.  Believe I did pretty well there on 21.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 30, 2016)

There are several dining options right in the Golden Nugget and you can see descriptions of them and menus  here. I really like the happy hour at the Chart House.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Elan said:


> Soliciting suggestions for good places for 8 guys to eat near the Golden Nugget.  Big caveat is that it has to be casual enough to wear shorts and golf polos, or we're likely not interested.  TIA!



A couple of ideas that aren't far away from downtown. You can take Uber or cab if you don't want to drive.

- Casa Don Juan- very good Mexican food. 1204 S Main St.
- The Golden Steer- on Sahara just west of the strip (308 W Sahara Ave). Old style restaurant that is very well known for steaks. Used to be a favorite of Sinatra, etc.

You didn't ask about golf courses, but it sounds like you guys may play. The Arroyo Golf Club at Red Rock Country Club in Summerlin is a very nice course. I am a course advisor (marshall) there and we get a lot of visitors. They have rental clubs if you need them. Very nice course near Red Rock Canyon.

Have a great time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 30, 2016)

Elan said:


> Soliciting suggestions for good places for 8 guys to eat near the Golden Nugget.  Big caveat is that it has to be casual enough to wear shorts and golf polos, or we're likely not interested.  TIA!



8 guys?  Heart Attack Grill.  Thank me later.


----------



## Elan (Sep 30, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> A couple of ideas that aren't far away from downtown. You can take Uber or cab if you don't want to drive.
> 
> - Casa Don Juan- very good Mexican food. 1204 S Main St.
> - The Golden Steer- on Sahara just west of the strip (308 W Sahara Ave). Old style restaurant that is very well known for steaks. Used to be a favorite of Sinatra, etc.
> ...



  Thank you for the dining suggestions.  I'll log them in my phone.

  Yes, it's a golf trip.  My first year for this particular trip and one of the 8-some is a local, so he's setting up the golf.  I think the group has played nearly every course in a 20mi radius over the years.  I've played a little golf in the area, but it was years ago.  Played Angel Park, the DI, when it was the DI, and the LV Hilton course, which I think is now LV National?  Plus a few others I don't immediately recall.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 30, 2016)

Also, Main Street Station has a cheap buffet that is nothing fancy, but I've always found their offerings to be well prepared and presented.  It's about a 2.5 block walk from Golden Nugget.

Next to the Giant slot Machine (Slotzilla) is a weird little mall, I think it's called Neonopolis, and there is a Denny's there, if you want a known entity.  Across 4th Street from that Denny's is a Nacho Daddy.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 30, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> Also, Main Street Station has a cheap buffet that is nothing fancy, but I've always found their offerings to be well prepared and presented.  It's about a 2.5 block walk from Golden Nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the Giant slot Machine (Slotzilla) is a weird little mall, I think it's called Neonopolis, and there is a Denny's there, if you want a known entity.  Across 4th Street from that Denny's is a Nacho Daddy.





Ack, Dennys, really?  Greasy spoon!

Steak and eggs at the Four Queens if you want greasy spoon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elan (Sep 30, 2016)

I try to avoid chains when travelling, unless it's a chain I've heard good things about that I don't have local to my home.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 30, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Ack, Dennys, really?  Greasy spoon!
> 
> Steak and eggs at the Four Queens if you want greasy spoon.
> 
> ...



I like Denny's for breakfast, and for some reason, my 7 year old loves Denny's to death for dinner.

I don't dig steak & eggs most anywhere, because it always seems to be a sirloin or a low grade NY that's been rendered to shoe leather.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2016)

If you like steak, you may think of places like Hugo's Cellar in the GN, or Oscar's Steakhouse in the Plaza.  Both very well reviewed, and I've heard excellent things about both.  But if you're cheap like me, you'll try 2nd Street Grill in the Fremont.  They have a nightly special of a T-Bone steak dinner for $22.99.  My wife and I have done it numerous times, and it's a great meal with all the trimmings -- salad, baked potato, veggie.  They usually have a wine on sale too.  Last time I was there, we had a wonderful steak dinner with a great bottle of wine, and with tax & tip for two people, it was about $75.

PublicUs, way down Fremont St, is the hot new place getting great reviews.  I haven't been there yet, but my friends liked it.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2016)

Also, if you like BBQ ribs, the best deal in town is at Binions, called Benny's BBQ.  That's right, Binions.  Kind of a sports bar atmosphere, and the meal is basic -- a huge slab of BBQ ribs, beans in a styrofoam cup, ditto cole slaw, and a small corn roll.  The sides are so-so.  But the ribs are wonderful, falling off the bone, and it's a huge slab.  $13.99 if you bother to get a Binions card, else $15.99.

If you have a car and like Thai food, you have to try Lotus of Siam on Sahara.  Even if you don't have a car, take a taxi.  You'll thank me later.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, Lotus of Siam has reached "world famous" status.


----------



## Elan (Sep 30, 2016)

Blues said:


> Also, if you like BBQ ribs, the best deal in town is at Binions, called Benny's BBQ.  That's right, Binions.  Kind of a sports bar atmosphere, and the meal is basic -- a huge slab of BBQ ribs, beans in a styrofoam cup, ditto cole slaw, and a small corn roll.  The sides are so-so.  But the ribs are wonderful, falling off the bone, and it's a huge slab.  $13.99 if you bother to get a Binions card, else $15.99.
> 
> If you have a car and like Thai food, you have to try Lotus of Siam on Sahara.  Even if you don't have a car, take a taxi.  You'll thank me later.



  Thanks for the rec's.  My brother, who also does his own annual guys golf trip to Vegas, mentioned Benny's favorably.  

  More restrictive than price would be how formal the place is.  As I said, most of us aren't packing anything nicer than shorts/jeans, polos and sneakers.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2016)

Jim, You'll be dressed just fine for any but the very snootiest of places. And Binion's isn't one of those. We also like to start out at (Fitzgeralds- maybe?) for the classic shrimp cocktail. I think they're up to maybe $3 now. Both of these places and the Golden Nugget are downtown on Fremont St. (Glitter Gulch).

Jim

The only drawback downtown is that free parking is hard to come by.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 30, 2016)

Elan said:


> Thanks for the rec's.  My brother, who also does his own annual guys golf trip to Vegas, mentioned Benny's favorably.
> 
> More restrictive than price would be how formal the place is.  As I said, most of us aren't packing anything nicer than shorts/jeans, polos and sneakers.



Las Vegas is a very casual tourist town.  The nightclubs get pretty anal about what you wear, but very, very few restaurants, even high end ones, will turn you away for tasteful shorts.


----------



## Elan (Sep 30, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Jim, You'll be dressed just fine for any but the very snootiest of places. And Binion's isn't one of those. We also like to start out at (Fitzgeralds- maybe?) for the classic shrimp cocktail. I think they're up to maybe $3 now. Both of these places and the Golden Nugget are downtown on Fremont St. (Glitter Gulch).
> 
> Jim
> 
> The only drawback downtown is that free parking is hard to come by.



  Right, I know we're OK at Binions.  It was one of my brother's rec's, and he's a pretty casual guy.  But, I'm trying to keep TUGGERs from rec'ing something that's overly dressy.  

  Effective requirements:  Good food; casual dress; relatively close to Fremont; don't care about price if the food warrants it.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 30, 2016)

Elan said:


> I try to avoid chains when travelling, unless it's a chain I've heard good things about that I don't have local to my home.



We hit Cracker Barrel coming and going from Sedona to Santa Fe every year because we don't have them in CA.  Just booked a few days in Las Vegas on a trip home from Yellowstone next June and purposely booked a resort where I'd heard they'd just put a Las Vegas CB nearby.  First thing Cliff said was "but we always go to the Olive Garden near the other one".  We have OG semi-nearby at home, but prefer our Mom & Pop Italian unless OG has a special deal that makes us want to drive 30 minutes instead of 5.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2016)

Try this website for ideas on dining in Vegas. http://vegas.eater.com/2015/5/8/8575633/the-biggest-stories-on-eater-vegas-this-week?yptr=yahoo


----------



## Blues (Oct 5, 2016)

Elan said:


> Thanks for the rec's.  My brother, who also does his own annual guys golf trip to Vegas, mentioned Benny's favorably.
> 
> More restrictive than price would be how formal the place is.  As I said, most of us aren't packing anything nicer than shorts/jeans, polos and sneakers.



You'll be overdressed for Benny's BBQ 

Does anybody pack anything more formal than this for a Vegas trip?  I don't, and I've been to almost all the places mentioned.  You'll be fine.

(Sorry for the late response, I've been away from this forum for a couple of days).


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 5, 2016)

Some interesting places:

https://www.timeout.com/las-vegas/restaurants/best-downtown-las-vegas-restaurants


----------



## onenotesamba (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's my list of downtown options:

Chow — 1020 Fremont.  Southern cuisine/Chinese fusion.  http://chowdtlv.com/

Flippin’ Good Burgers — 505 Fremont.  http://www.flippingood.com/

Glutton — 616 E. Carson Ave.  New American.  Wood burning oven.  http://www.gluttonlv.com/

Itsy Bitsy Ramen and Whiskey — 150 LVB North  http://itsybitsyramen.com/

Siegel’s 1941 — 600 Fremont St.  At the El Cortez — Bugsy Siegel tradition harken back to Old School Vegas  http://elcortezhotelcasino.com/dining/siegels-1941/

Therapy — 518 Fremont.  Gastro pub — lounge feel.  http://www.therapylv.com/

VegeNation — 616 Carson Ave.  Vegetarian Vegan.  http://vegenationlv.com/

Zydeco Po-Boys — 616 E. Carson — Cajun sandwiches.  https://www.facebook.com/zydecopoboys?fref=ts

Carson Kitchen — 124 S. 6th St.  Shared plates sandwiches flatbreads.  http://carsonkitchen.com/


----------



## SunSand (Oct 9, 2016)

Triple 7 Restaurant and Microbrewery at the Main Street Station is always my go to spot in downtown.  Good inexpensive food from appetizers, steaks to burgers and they brew their own beer.  Old school which is nice.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 10, 2016)

SunSand said:


> Triple 7 Restaurant and Microbrewery at the Main Street Station is always my go to spot in downtown.  Good inexpensive food from appetizers, steaks to burgers and they brew their own beer.  Old school which is nice.



This is one of our favorites as well.

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 10, 2016)

SunSand said:


> Triple 7 Restaurant and Microbrewery at the Main Street Station is always my go to spot in downtown.  Good inexpensive food from appetizers, steaks to burgers and they brew their own beer.  Old school which is nice.



We like it too. Pub food, good beer. Not pretentious. Very comfortable vibe.


----------



## mlnuwer (Oct 29, 2016)

*Las Vegas Restaurants*

One of the very best Italian restaurants close to the strip is the Bootlegger.


----------



## Bill and Barb (Oct 29, 2016)

*Fremont Street Restaurants*

There are a number of good new restaurants on Fremont St. East of The Golden Nugget.  There is also a good microbrewery, Bangers, just East on Fremont.


----------



## Bill and Barb (Oct 29, 2016)

There are several good, new restaurants East of the Golden Nugget on and off of Fremont St.  There is also a good microbrewery on Fremont, Bangers, near the East end of the Fremont St. Experience.


----------



## Bill and Barb (Oct 29, 2016)

There are several good new restaurants East of Golden Nugget on and off of Fremont St. Also, there is a good microbrewery, Bangers, on Fremont St. just East of the end of the "Experience."


----------



## glider2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Elan said:


> Soliciting suggestions for good places for 8 guys to eat near the Golden Nugget.  Big caveat is that it has to be casual enough to wear shorts and golf polos, or we're likely not interested.  TIA!



My favorite Vegas buffet is down the street in the Main Street Casino. Great decor with an 1890 feel. Prices and selection are top notch. Not the best buffet in town, but maybe the best by far for the money. Your requested dress code won't be a problem. They charge $3 for parking, but you can get a refund by eating at the buffet.


----------

